# Canterbury P&R. Stopover.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
We want to stay a night at the Canterbury P&R next week. Has anyone stayed there recently and had any problems. We haven't stayed there before and it won't be on a Saturday night. 

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We have stayed at the Canterbury P&R several times, including Sat night. No problems at all. Bus included in the parking cost for up to 6 people. Think it's £2.50 per 24 hours.

Denise


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

We stayed there last year... you can empty the bilges and top up with water, very secure.

Keith


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Used it several times, no problems.you cannot enter the MH parking area on sundays but if you are already inside you can exit via the automatic barriers no probs.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-112166.html*

stayed there last week with no problems nice town regular bus service in or out


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Greenie is going to meet me Saturday and we are going to cantebury for Tea :wink: 
No Probs there it is a great stop over but it is closed by 9pm on a Saturday and all day Sunday so get in Sat evening and you can then leave on Sunday but don't pay for the ticket until you leave Sunday.
Water there and a place to empty waste water and Cassette.
Public Toilets on site and Bus to Canterbury all for £2.50 for up to 6 people --a bargain :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Does anyone know the postcode for it for my TomTom?

Thanks

Janet


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your posts and information, very much appreciated.
I will post on how we get on.

A very special thanks to locovan who has helped me in the past-thanks.

Take care all.
sennen523.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im just so proud of my Council for being so aware about us Motorhomers


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry to hi-jack this thread, can you turn up at any times, or do the barriers get locked at a certain time?

w


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes they close 1 hour after the last bus the last bus is 7.30 form canterbury they open about 7am and closed all day Sunday no entry but you can get out on a Sunday :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Im just so proud of my Council for being so aware about us Motorhomers


It's your splendid Colin Perris you've got to thank. I wrote to him in 2008 to thank Canterbury and the lovely friendly lady in the P&R office and ask him to spread the word among local councils and got such a nice letter back.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Im just so proud of my Council for being so aware about us Motorhomers
> ...


yes Colin is lovely and if someone stays a few days they dont rush them which is so nice its the ones that try and stay weeks that annoy.
Always someone that spoils it.
I will be there with Greenie tonight so I will have a good look around.
:wink:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> I will be there with Greenie tonight so I will have a good look around.


Hi Mavis, Barb n me will not be there until Monday night (off too the Dusseldorf show) so will miss you and Greenie, have a good trip and please pass on our regards too Janet n Drew.

Bob


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just left the Park and Ride and we have had a great afternoon evening with Greenie. She is off to the tunnel but we have met and had a meal and we came back for a coffee outside her M/H other MHFacts members were there as well so we all had a chat.
M/Home from all Europe were there what an exciting place and all for £2.50.
Bob I gave your love to Janet and Drew what lovely people.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Can't re-iterate enough what Mavis said in an earlier posting about NOT paying until you leave, especially if its on a sunday morning when you go.

We make that mistake last year, came saturday, wanted a flyer on the sunday morning, asked the guy in the office on the saturday afternoon if we could pay now to save time, no problem he said.

Finished up phoning the emergency number on sunday to let us out.

Guess what, this year when wqe left on the sunday morning a couple had done the exact same thing and as we left they were busy phoning the emergency number.

Its not only me thats an idiot then :lol: Although the guy in the office must be a bigger one, he actually WORKS there and talks rubbish.

Paul.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I will go and stick a notice up myself in the Compound where you park as they should have that in great big letters somewhere. :evil:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

locovan said:


> I think I will go and stick a notice up myself in the Compound where you park as they should have that in great big letters somewhere. :evil:


Yes good idea as someone will finish up missing the ferry.

Great location though and wonderful value with the free bus into Canterbury.

Paul.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

coppo said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will go and stick a notice up myself in the Compound where you park as they should have that in great big letters somewhere. :evil:
> ...


No No !!Its the Parking thats free and you pay of the bus and a whole family can go on the one ticket :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Ok that might be how it is specifically meant to work but in reality a lot of people turn up late afternoon(ferry the next day) and dont have time to use the bus service, they still pay however when they leave.(Or do they. are you saying that if you dont use the bus then you dont pay, didnt know that as weve gone into town both times)

Paul.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We used it earlier in the year, arrived late afternoon and didn't use the shuttle bus. AFAIK you still have to insert your ticket in the machine at the main building and pay your £2.50, then use the verified ticket to raise the barrier on the way out, at least thats what we did.

Pete


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry I was not here to answer that --No you still pay for the ticket to get out so even if you dont use the bus you pay £2.50 so yes your right £2.50 for camping if you dont use the bus so yes that is worded wrongly but how can you come to my Lovely city and not get a bus into town to visit the Restaurants and see the Cathedral and all the lovely shops :lol: :lol: :lol: 
http://www.canterbury.co.uk/canterbury-district/canterbury.aspx


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

locovan said:


> Sorry I was not here to answer that --No you still pay for the ticket to get out so even if you dont use the bus you pay £2.50 so yes your right £2.50 for camping if you dont use the bus so yes that is worded wrongly but how can you come to my Lovely city and not get a bus into town to visit the Restaurants and see the Cathedral and all the lovely shops :lol: :lol: :lol:
> http://www.canterbury.co.uk/canterbury-district/canterbury.aspx


I'll let you off there then Mavis, it is a beautiful city to look around and purchase last minute items before you sail. :wink:

Paul.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just to let you know the P&Ride is open this Sunday for xmas shopping and last bus is 8.30 just for Xmas.
They now put the time you arrive on the ticket and so the machine charges £2.50 for 24hours, if you go into the next 24 hours then you get charged £5.00 which is still good as you can use the bus as many times as you want to.
So dont pay(verify) for the ticket at the machine until leaving.
The Xmas market is very good this year.


----------

